# SMILE!! It is good for your soul!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It seems some of us have been quite testy lately. Even though these are not "OMG...my dog is GORGEOUS" photos, I thought perhaps they would give some here a chuckle!


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL, thanks for posting these pics of Quincy at what must be his silliest, Arreau. He's so gorgeous even when he's goofy. ^_^


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

He makes the silliest faces and we all need a good laugh now and then.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Cherie those are my smile for the night pics. What a goof. But still a cute goof. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

robin said:


> LOL, thanks for posting these pics of Quincy at what must be his silliest, Arreau. He's so gorgeous even when he's goofy. ^_^


Thank you Robin! Believe it or not, he gets even sillier than this. But he does love to smile and make us smile. And he is pretty gorgeous, but these photos sure don't showcase his good looks...lol, just his remarkable personality.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorky said:


> He makes the silliest faces and we all need a good laugh now and then.


He is quite the card, and thoroughly enjoys making us happy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thanks Cherie those are my smile for the night pics. What a goof. But still a cute goof. Give him a hug for me.


Isn't he just the biggest dinkus? It would be my pleasure to give this boy a hug for you! Glad you enjoyed these pictures!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Those smiles are priceless. They cheered me up. I think that he should grin that beguiling grin after his down and back in the ring...just smile right up at the judge. HAHAHA


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

truelovepoodles said:


> Those smiles are priceless. They cheered me up. I think that he should grin that beguiling grin after his down and back in the ring...just smile right up at the judge. HAHAHA


Ha,ha,ha,ha!!!!! OMG...that would be incredible! I had thought about showing Chrystal how to get him to do this so when the judge wants to see his bite...well...he could just show her! I like your idea even better. Somehow, I don't think Chrystal will buy it though. Darn it!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL I think they're terrific! I love the lighter side of life!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Me too! I am happy you enjoyed them (and glad to see you back!).


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Definitely "frameworthy"!!!! :lol: Hugs and kisses from his ND fans!! :beauty:


----------



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

Gotta love the third photo. thanks for the smile.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those are too dagned funny :rofl:

I just finished Taffy's groom at 12:45 a.m. and I really need that laugh. Thanks!_


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

The last photo made me lol. Such a goof, a pretty one tho!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Definitely "frameworthy"!!!! :lol: Hugs and kisses from his ND fans!! :beauty:


I think so. One of those frames with three spots side by side! I will tell him one of his numerous hugs today is from all of you. Thank you PC.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

usviteacher said:


> Gotta love the third photo. thanks for the smile.


You are more than welcome! These were in quick succession, and the third one is his full out "Ma...aren't I adorable?" look? I love that one too. His eyes are so soft and kind, even when he is being a nut! Thank you!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

and i love that dog even more. he's a riot!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Those are too dagned funny :rofl:
> 
> I just finished Taffy's groom at 12:45 a.m. and I really need that laugh. Thanks!_


He is a prize that boy! LOL...glad to be of service! I am sure you needed to smile at that time of the morning!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

That third photo is definitely a keeper. LOL Love it!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

What a goof ball ;.>


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I love it, Hoolie smiles like that but I cant ever get a picture LOL!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoofly said:


> The last photo made me lol. Such a goof, a pretty one tho!


Glad he made you laugh! Thank you! He is totally a goof! We so enjoy it!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I too laughed out loud!!!

Thank you!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

That is hilarious! I keep seeing these grinning dogs on the net, but have yet to be grinned at like that. I love that poodles can be elegent and yet silly goofballs.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I LOVE these!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Cherie,* Thank you for proving "When a poodle smiles, the whole world smiles with him!" 

Such a gorgeous, silly, happy, therapeutic dog, your Quincy! You need to replicate him in pill form and distribute widely!! Better yet, could you just ship him to out the friendly forum folk? If you include a return address there's even a chance he'll come back to you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> and i love that dog even more. he's a riot!


Faerie...I know how much you love him. He is so much fun, isn't he?


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Haha! He's a hoot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Love them. Scared my poodles laughing out loud at that first shot!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Now that is a beautiful grin. LOVE it!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Love him  The 3 pic is just the best.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Adorable! I wish Swizzle would do that when I brush his teeth.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

LOL!!! Great pictures!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Cherie, that made me laugh right out loud! It looks like he's telling you, 

"Mommie, Mommie, my pigtails are too tight!!!"


----------

